# Best Heavy Duty Diesel Engine



## Ironman

What's the best in your experience?

I'm a fan of the Cummins Diesel engines. Damn near bullet proof. I grew up on Case backhoes and can't remember any major engine related problems. 580E, 580K, 580L, 580M, and a bunch of other excavating equipment. And a 2006 Dodge truck that hasn't any problems yet. International (DT466) is second on my list. Haven't had any big problems yet (in 2 trucks), and everyone seems to like them that I talk to.

Will never own another CAT engine in anything. Had a lot of trouble (always injectors) with the 3126's in medium duty GM junk. I've also heard more than one guy say the 3208 is a throw-away engine. Detroit always seemed to be good motor.

That's my experience. My next thread is gonna be which oil is best.


----------



## 300 H and H

Cummins are OK, but... 

But I like the Cat engines. Even had a 3126 in a Lexion combine, and it only had one issue an oil cooler leak. A 3208 is in an L9000 Ford truck and a 3196 in a rubber track tractor, and a current Lexion combine that has a C9 in it. Had good luck with all so far. I also have a Cummins 5.9L in a self propelled sprayer, that has been real good too. Maintanace and how it is used are important as well.....

John Deere has some very good diesel engines too....Dura Max...Not even a heavy duty diesel, made of Aluminum.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

Cummins would be my first pick. DT466 second followed by Cat. Have seen troubles with all of them but each has it's own niche. Kind of surprised you left out Kubota. They and Yanmar are in a lot of equipment.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I like the cat 3406 and have one in a International dump truck and another in a Kenworth tractor. They are 425hp with Jake brakes and have plenty of power. I have a 350hp Cummins in another dump truck that is reliable but does run hot when towing a heavy load.

 I also have a 260hp Cummins in a Pisten Bully snowcat that is plenty powerful and reliable but drinks fuel at 10 gal/hr. I have another Pisten Bully with a Mercedes that is a very nice engine that is quite and easy on the fuel.

I have two excavators with Isuzus in them and they are probably the best diesel engines I have been around as far as reliability, longevity, low noise, low maintenance and low fuel consumption.

My dozer has a cat 3116? that I was told was made by Perkins but it is quite low maintenance and great on fuel. I change the fluid and filters and drive it with very few issues.

The generator has a Lugger and the the last one went 35,000 hrs and the current one has about 25,000 hrs.

I've never owned a diesel pickup and don't plan on it.


----------



## pixie

If the Cummins 5.9 is 'heavy duty' then the Ford/Navistar/whomever 7.3 gets one of my votes.
DT466 very reliable.
And so far, I love the Mitsubishi in my Cat but it's not very big.


----------



## 300 H and H

Oh yea I forgot,

Out dated now days in the truck market, but the E series Mack eninges are very good. Long stroke, high torque engines. Stay away from the Accert's from 04-08 though. What's not to like about a truck engine that reliably starts down to 0 deg., with out being plugged in? And with out any starting fluid. Never used it in either of my E7's ever....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

this is my buisness so here is my take the longest running production motor out there wouuld have to be the ihc dt 466 the origional motor made about 130 horse power for tractors and has been put in to every thing up to class 8 trucks horsepower has been upped to around 300 hp and with modds you can get quite a bit more than that. the 3116 and 3406 cat motors are reliable and bullet proof the older cat motors are what gave cat their name i find the newer ones not built to the same quality when  it comes to bang for the buck it's hard to beat the c and b series cummins motors lastly there is nothing wrong with isuzu diesels the exception being the dirty max those little isucy in line motors are like the old subaru motors and known to out live the trucks they are put in.the last wild card is the old leland motors used in ford louisvill trucks they lack jakes and accessorys but do prove to be quite reliable.for heavy haulers i love the hard starting 855 series cummins topping out around 425 hp they are reliable heavy and run for ever they cdan also be equiped with jakes and once you give them a squirt of quick start when they are cols they will run for you i kight also add that the series 60  gm has also earned my respect for power and reliability


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> I like the cat 3406 and have one in a International dump truck and another in a Kenworth tractor. They are 425hp with Jake brakes and have plenty of power. I have a 350hp Cummins in another dump truck that is reliable but does run hot when towing a heavy load.
> 
> I also have a 260hp Cummins in a Pisten Bully snowcat that is plenty powerful and reliable but drinks fuel at 10 gal/hr. I have another Pisten Bully with a Mercedes that is a very nice engine that is quite and easy on the fuel.
> 
> I have two excavators with Isuzus in them and they are probably the best diesel engines I have been around as far as reliability, longevity, low noise, low maintenance and low fuel consumption.
> My dozer has a cat 3116? that I was told was made by Perkins but it is quite low maintenance and great on fuel. I change the fluid and filters and drive it with very few issues.
> 
> The generator has a Lugger and the the last one went 35,000 hrs and the current one has about 25,000 hrs.
> 
> I've never owned a diesel pickup and don't plan on it.


 
the 3116 is not a perkins motor it's a cat motor .its well built and like the 8.2 detroit dificult to tune up but will give you years of service


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

dds said:


> the 3116 is not a perkins motor it's a cat motor .its well built and like the 8.2 detroit dificult to tune up but will give you years of service



Well I was way off on the dozer engine, it is a 3046T cat. Like I said, it is so maintenance free I have only changed fluid and filters and have put a little over 2000hrs on it.

 A guy I know used to work at NC Machinery and he was the one who told me about the Perkins connection to the 3116. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## 300 H and H

I believe Caterpillar bought Perkins engine some years ago....


----------

